
On container queries - waffle_ss
https://ethanmarcotte.com/wrote/on-container-queries/
======
err4nt
Strangely missing from the article is any mention of
[http://containerqueries.com](http://containerqueries.com) or the CSS Element
Queries spec that's being drafted up, or really any the stuff we've been doing
over the past 2 years…

Here's a list of current articles relating to element/container queries that
gives a better perspective on what we have, where we're at, and what we can do
with these concepts:
[https://gist.github.com/tomhodgins/b9fee22fe39e184181368e548...](https://gist.github.com/tomhodgins/b9fee22fe39e184181368e5485fe87c4)

Also, check out any of the EQCSS demos on Codepen if you want to start playing
around with container queries in your browser right away:
[http://codepen.io/search/pens?q=eqcss&limit=all&type=type-
pe...](http://codepen.io/search/pens?q=eqcss&limit=all&type=type-pens)

Happy hacking!

